# aufs

## djinnZ

Noto con piacere che non è incluso nelle patch per il mio kernel, noto con piacere che l'ebuild non è aggiornato per niente, noto con dispiacere che un tal Linus in persona se ne occupa ultimamente.

Qualcuno ne sa qualcosa di più?

----------

## cloc3

io lo uso molto, per le classiche immagini live.

se non ti va bene l'ebuild, puoi facilmente scaricarti le patch da git, che permettono anche di selezionare un maggior numero di opzioni.

si compila in un attimo.

----------

## djinnZ

Mi chiedevo perchè il portage ed i kernel ufficiali non lo supportano.

Qual è il problema?

Ho cercato e non ho trovato nulla, sembra solo che i devel se lo siano scordato, anche se è un pacchetto piuttosto usato (e non capisco perchè thorwalds non parli di metterlo nel kernel ufficiale nonostante ci lavori).

L'ebuild è riferito a versioni datate (sembra quasi abbandonato e l'idea di lasciare che un ebuild faccia una patch al kernel è a dir poco sconclusionata per me) e non mi azzardo ad usarlo alla leggera su un patchset strampalato come quello hardened (benchè dotato della patch apposita per la compatibilità pax).

Al massimo vedo come fare una patch al kernel per usare la versione completa (anche perchè non mi pare una di quelle cose da lasciare modulare) come dici tu.

Ma non ho capito se devo scaricarmi il kernel vanilla per ricavare la patch o cosa.

----------

## cloc3

non mi è chiaro cosa tu intenda, per versioni datate.

io leggo 22 novembre 2010, che è certamente una data, ma non remota remota remota.

forse tu ti stai riferendo alla versione originale di aufs, che però, praticamente, non è distribuita più.

aufs, quello senza il 2, non supporta i kernel attuali dalla versione 2.6.31 in su.

lo stesso sito di riferimento non ne contempla neppure l'esistenza.

corretto che l'ebuild relativo sia posto fuori portage.

----------

